# Alien fans



## Deano

this looks good, not a prequel but tells the story of the downed ship in Alien.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1446714/#lb-vi1119133977


----------



## stangalang

Oh man I can't wait, this is the first half of a 2 parter i believe. Trailer looks great


----------



## Mick

Trailer does look promising, that will definately be one to go and see in the cinema.


----------



## S63

I loved the original Alien movies, hard to believe the original was made nearly 35 years ago! CGI wasn't around then, so will a new fan dangled version capture the same suspense, also no Sigourney Weaver


----------



## Black Magic Detail

im a big alien fan ,cant wait for this


----------



## ITHAQVA

Im a fan of the first Alien, grity & plenty of atmosphere.

I Have doubts about the new one. Most new movies tend to focus on effects or naked bodies plus poor story, i look forward to being wrong. :thumb:


----------



## bigmc

Saw the Prometheus trailers online last week it looks good.


----------



## WRX_Paul

It does look good, and it is directed by Ridley Scott!!! He knows his Alien films


----------



## Edstrung

S63 said:


> I loved the original Alien movies, hard to believe the original was made nearly 35 years ago! CGI wasn't around then, so will a new fan dangled version capture the same suspense, also no Sigourney Weaver


Yes, admittedly no Sigourney will be a massive difference but......

Did you notice all of the vehicles were styled in a slightly more basic version of the 'tank' in Aliens? It's still Ridley Scott directing, he knows what he wants and I don't think he will let us down. If it wasn't for global recessions, I recon these two could easily be as big as any of the quadrilogy L(

Cant wait :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Edstrung

bleh....


----------



## dazzyb

Cant wait for this film. Watched the first two wen i was.... Well younger i suppose i should have been and they have been in my heart since. Aliens is my personal favourite. Looks so good on blu ray worth buyin the box set just for tht film


----------



## Deano

dazzyb said:


> Cant wait for this film. Watched the *first two* wen i was.... Well younger i suppose i should have been and they have been in my heart since. Aliens is my personal favourite. Looks so good on blu ray worth buyin the box set just for tht film


there are 4 alien film mate.


----------



## bmwman

So where does alien vs predator come in?


----------



## Deano

it doesnt IMO. terrible film. :lol:


----------



## bmwman

Lol Ok, I thought they were all interlinked somehow.


----------



## Exotica

Loved the first one

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prometheus_(film)


----------



## dazzyb

Deano said:


> there are 4 alien film mate.


I know just sayin tht i watched the first 2 in my pre teenage years. 
wasnt till later on that i watched the other 2 after bad reviews.

Love sci fi films. Nothin like watchin the first predator film at 8 or 9 years old. 
Went to disneyland florida as a kid and was more excited that i found a queen alien toy in a shop than seein the disney characters.


----------



## Alex_225

Certainly looking forward to this, it does have an Alien/Aliens feel to it so if it captures some elements of the originals it'll add to the movie. Let's hope it's got a good story. 



bmwman said:


> Lol Ok, I thought they were all interlinked somehow.


I personally don't mind the AVP movies although they are more comic book than anything to take seriously. Then again I love the Alien vs Predator books and comics.

The movies are interlinked to some extent as the company investigating the pyramid in the first AVP movie is the same company or part of the same company as in the first alien movie, (Karl Bishop) Weyland and the woman at the end of the second AVP movie was called Ms Yutani. I'm pretty sure that the company after the Aliens in the first movie was Weyland-Yutani. it's a loose tie in but kinda works. Also that Mr Weyland in the AVP was who they based Bishop droid on from the Aliens movie.

In terms of them slotting together, I think they're intended on going in this order....

Predator
Predator II
Alien Vs Predator
Alien Vs Predator Requiem
Promethius
Alien
Aliens
Alien 3
Alien Resurrection

:thumb:


----------



## dazzyb

Alex_225 said:


> Certainly looking forward to this, it does have an Alien/Aliens feel to it so if it captures some elements of the originals it'll add to the movie. Let's hope it's got a good story.
> 
> I personally don't mind the AVP movies although they are more comic book than anything to take seriously. Then again I love the Alien vs Predator books and comics.
> 
> The movies are interlinked to some extent as the company investigating the pyramid in the first AVP movie is the same company or part of the same company as in the first alien movie, (Karl Bishop) Weyland and the woman at the end of the second AVP movie was called Ms Yutani. I'm pretty sure that the company after the Aliens in the first movie was Weyland-Yutani. it's a loose tie in but kinda works. Also that Mr Weyland in the AVP was who they based Bishop droid on from the Aliens movie.
> 
> In terms of them slotting together, I think they're intended on going in this order....
> 
> Predator
> Predator II
> Alien Vs Predator
> Alien Vs Predator Requiem
> Promethius
> Alien
> Aliens
> Alien 3
> Alien Resurrection
> 
> :thumb:


Missing predators. The 3rd one tht came out a year or so ago.


----------



## ivor

I think they are linked through the comic book world as for Predators I liked it as a standalone it would work


----------



## dazzyb

There are 3 or 4 books based around the avp world. A lot better than the films and worth a read if you are a fan of both the alien and predator series. There is also and alien vs predator vs terminator comic out there which picks up a few years after alien Resurrection.


----------



## james_death

The AVP were simply a tie in that Dark Horse Comics did.
The Dark Horse comics covering just the Aliens after the Aliens movie were reasonable exploring newt grown up and dating a Marine but the marines were not who they thought they were.

Lots of rumours over prometheus as too the ship only appearing in the last 8 minutes.
Sure Ridley will do it proud... I know Giger said he was glad His Alien is not in it as feels its been over milked.

Hope its a darn good bit of Sci-Fi.....
Talking of Darn good Sci-Fi the movie MOON... is great .... Lots of little subtle puns in there from the song on the alarm to his t-shirt... But Sam Rockwell totally rocks in what was a very low budget movie..... and far better than Sunshine that cost many many times more.

Anyhows looking forward to prometheus ... Love the First Alien and Aliens is my all time fave movie.... Gotta love the tank that was infact an airport tow tractor... The Drop ship that just looked so rite....
Stil think they should have replaced the scene where Ripley finds Burke all fastened waiting for the chest burster to well burst out.

Lots of Questions over this movie....


----------



## simon burns

The first alien was the 1 for me :thumb: anyone seen apollo 18???


----------



## Alex_225

dazzyb said:


> Missing predators. The 3rd one tht came out a year or so ago.


Rookie mistake there mate, well pointed out.

I remember reading on whether Rodriguez wanted Predators to link in with the other movies. Apparently he wanted to keep it a separate film that had the same vibe as the original Predator movie, I think he did well in making it feel very similar to the first movie.



dazzyb said:


> There are 3 or 4 books based around the avp world. A lot better than the films and worth a read if you are a fan of both the alien and predator series. There is also and alien vs predator vs terminator comic out there which picks up a few years after alien Resurrection.


I was about to say the exact same thing. I have the graphic novel of Alien Vs Predator Vs Terminator.

The basic plot is that after Skynet was defeated on earth, it wandered off into outer space and at some point came across the Alien breed. It then decided to use the alien bioligy to create these hybrid terminators that totally kicked the Predators butts.

Somehow humans get linked in with all those goings on and it all goes from there. I should re-read it as it was quite a cool story.

They also did Alien vs Superman stories as well. :thumb:


----------



## Deano

dont forget.....










:thumb:


----------



## millns84

I loved all the Alien films, and Predator 1 & 2 but never rated Alien v Predator.

Got to admit that film looks brilliant, can't wait to see it!


----------



## mba

Love the Alien films and when you consider the Alien film was release 33 years ago the effects are still pretty cool1


----------



## Alex_225

Deano said:


> dont forget.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Oh yeah and that one! I'm going senile as I've got 2 or 3 Batman vs Predator graphic novels.

I'm getting the feeling these Predators p!ss a lot of people off haha


----------



## Deano

TBH the batman vs predator trilogy isn't great and I only kept them as they are NM 9.8 so thought they might be worth a bit in a few years. the flash seen just to the right, is a 1963 book! I want at least one golden age book but they go for daft money for a decent one.


----------



## Alex_225

I only bought them as graphic novels but some original edition comics are well worth hanging onto.


----------



## Exotica

I was born in 74 and my Grandad always use to put this on when I went round as youngster. Loved it and he got my hooked on it. He passed away two years ago,have fond memories every time I watch it on DVD.


----------



## eddie bullit

I love them all in different ways. 
Alien is THE best horror/thriller ever.
Aliens is one of the best action films..ditto Predator.
And the rest are great to veg out to.
Prometheus has a lot to live up to. I'm sure it will be great though.
The Alien character needs to be rested now for a while like they do with the likes of Batman/Superman.
Edd


----------



## vendetta85

Can't wait for Prometheus to come out. 

Gotta love the badass alien's!!!


----------



## littlejack

Cant wait for this loved the alien trilogy classic films


----------



## coljshanks

Although the trailer is out, I gather they are still filming. In Skye of all places!!! I'm thinking location for some back of beyond/middle of nowhere research facility?? A freind of my cousin rekoned she saw Charlize Theron in Portree!!


----------



## james_death

Just got the Empire magazine.... Awesome stuff 14 page feature... They were with them on set last year but could not say anything till now and still lots kept secret from them.

The studio set the biggest in europe had to be extended 25%....

few things i suspected confirmed.... Yes the space Jockey john merick head is infact the space suits helmet... Humanity goes looking for its creator and finds it.... yes we are made in his image only we are about 3 foot shorter...:lol:


----------



## silverback

i remember seeing the third one and thinking it was utter ****e.it wasnt until i seen the uncut version and i was a bit older that i think it comes into its own.im not saying its a patch on the first two,but its certainly a lot better than the last one.for me i would say that the third one was so far removed from the two previous game changers that it could never live upto the legend of its predecessors,and it just took its own path.the third is a pretty ballsy move,and if im not mistaken it was david fincher who directed it,and it was FOX who ****ed his ideas and story for the third one right up.


----------



## yetizone

Prometheus - I've been following the development of this movie for the last year and to say its my most anticipated film release of 2012 is a bit of an understatement ! 

My favourite director - and if he comes anywhere close to attaining the dizzy heights of the original Alien and even Blade Runner (sequel or prequel by Scott in the early planning stages) then I'll be in seventh heaven. From the first trailer (wow) and premise, it bodes well. But, I'm keeping away from the rest of the trailers and reviews etc as I wanted to be surprised when the movie is released and not have it ruined by plot spoilers. :thumb:

--

Silverback: Alien 3 is not on a par with the original Alien, I agree. But I personally think its of great merit for a few reasons - It was David Fincher's first movie, who has gone on to be (in some ways) the next Ridley Scott, if there could ever be another like him. It was certainly more inventive than Aliens, I'm not saying its a better movie, just much more inventive than Cameron's adrenaline fest given Fincher's production issues. In its final guise its a strong movie, not genre redefining like the original Alien, but a decent solid addition to the franchise and even more astonishing that Fincher made it so, considering the filming was beset by production problems, budget issues and executive meddling. Just imagine what he could have done with full control of the movie - in his next film he was - that was Se7ven


----------



## james_death

Debated about posting about the helmet but its been suspected for ages, still keeping a lot secret, love the fact its old school with actual full size sets and as little green screen as possible with the actors running from real things rather than pretending.

Some proper old school sci-fi that will engage the brain, looking forward to connections to the Prometheus myth can see that in the space Jockey.

Think the casting of Noomi Rapace is great as she can be a very strong character, She made the Girl with the Dragon tattoo hers.

As mentioned first we get this... the Alien re-visited and then later the Blade Runner re explored... Whoop whoop... All Hail Sir Ridley Scott....:thumb:

As for spoilers i remember the sfx magazine with its sealed centre spreads containig spoilers..:lol: so you had to actually peel it open to find out you didnt get any spoilers by accident.

Never bothers me, i can be told the entire plot etc from a movie and still watch and enjoy it.... then again i can drive the family mad as most movies and series i know whats going to happen in the end....:lol:

Ridley has to authorise any reveals and he has plenty to engage and surprise the viewer.


----------



## kh904

I can't wait to see this!

But for those who are interested in this film, the plot is actually lifted from the ancient alien theory that Erich von Daniken researched & came up with, along with David Icke & Jordan Maxwell later on.

Basically this is what the illuminati bloodline families believe in. One of the illuminati families, the Rockerfellers have a Prometheus statue/memorial at the Rockerfeller centre in New York! :thumb:
















Very interesting!!!


----------



## oliver.james

Really cannot wait for this movie! Not _too_ long to wait now either.


----------



## james_death

Counting down, and Chariots of the gods certainly came to mind as soon as news first came out.


----------



## yetizone

Did anyone watch the penultimate Homeland last night?

The first TV commercial break was dedicated solely to an extended Prometheus trailer, then the next commercial break was given over to people's reaction to the trailer who tweeted in their thoughts ! ! !

EDIT: Caveat - there are plot spoilers in the extended trailer.

Anyone not seen the full trailer, get it here: http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=33796

Clever marketing :thumb:


----------



## Tips

I saw it during Homeland ad break - trailer nearly gave the whole film away, talk about spoilers


----------



## yetizone

Tips said:


> I saw it during Homeland ad break - trailer nearly gave the whole film away, talk about spoilers


I have to agree - it was stunning but the extended footage did give some big clues as to how the story is to unfold. I was both interested to see the footage, but also a touch frustrated as well. Hey ho - such is the nature of the movie trailer. It won't stop me relishing every minute of the movie on the 1st June though.

PS. Homeland was superb too !


----------



## Tips




----------



## Tips




----------



## Tips




----------



## Tips




----------



## james_death

Well i will be watching in Digital Imax ( Fake Max ) 00.05 Friday 01, June... Then starting work @ 06.00....:lol:

Shame most places not showing 2D for a week or even at all....:wall:
Not bothered about 3D but if i have to im taking it to the max with the benefit of even better sound....:thumb:

Doesnt bother me that the extended trailer shows what i had already guessed anyway on what the space jockey intends and what they do about it.

the trailer slowed to 13 mins....


----------



## Tips

2D for me - I can't wait to see it, the reviews are coming in thick and fast now.


----------



## james_death

Tips said:


> 2D for me - I can't wait to see it, the reviews are coming in thick and fast now.


I would be happy to see it in 2D infact want to but around here its not happening.

Its Sons birthday sat so thats main reason to take him to see it....:thumb:


----------



## buckrogers21stc

Heading to a special screening at midnight of the 3d version. 

Cannie bloody wait!


----------



## james_death

buckrogers21stc said:


> Heading to a special screening at midnight of the 3d version.
> 
> Cannie bloody wait!


Same here although its actually 12.05...


----------



## james_death

*Superb Closure to Ridley Scott's Alien... Or is it...????...
Puts everything in perspective.
More Questions.
Can be pursued More.

Certainly no need to see in 3D a lot is still shot in 2D.
Shame so many places only doing 3D version as certainly no need to pay a premium for 3D its simply not needed.

Its as Good As Alien was when it was Launched...:thumb:*


----------



## Alex_225

I'm taking my mum to see this at the weekend as she's an Alien fan from when it first came out!! 

Should be good.


----------



## ITHAQVA

It’s a real shame the ending is so predictable, even if there were no other alien films. "Human race conquers all", imagine an ending were the aliens did land on earth, it would be an epic final film to stand above all :thumb:


----------



## james_death

Similarity can be drawn from the first movie, different enough i made sure i told the family everything i expected to happen plot the lot before i went.

That way when it all happened as i expected they couldnt say yeah right thats only because you just watched it....:lol:

When you come away the questions and ideas come to you about elements of the movie.

You certainly can put a lot of conjecture to different elements after the fact, which is a good thing.

Nice to see Noomi Rapace in a staring role again.


----------



## ivor

I enjoyed it and yes it does leave it open finding out what the place was for was good as for the 3D side of it I would liken it to Avatar for achieving a sense of depth it will be added to my blu ray collection when the time comes. Did anyone get the advert for the colonial marines that is going to be a good game by the looks of it


----------



## Deano

Waited ages for this then forgot to book! turned uo at the cinema and its rammed. Plus- nearly £15 for 3d and VIP seating!


----------



## Tips

Alien is on channel 4 in an hour


----------



## S63

Tips said:


> Alien is on channel 4 in an hour


Channel 4 HD even better:thumb:


----------



## Deano

got it on blu ray. even better! :lol:


----------



## james_death

Deano said:


> Waited ages for this then forgot to book! turned uo at the cinema and its rammed. Plus- nearly £15 for 3d and VIP seating!


I had booked the imax a week before and it sold out fast.


----------



## ivor

so whats your favourite ones for me it's got to be Aliens(directors cut) and Ressurection


----------



## ITHAQVA

ivor said:


> so whats your favourite ones for me it's got to be Aliens(directors cut) and Ressurection


First one without a doubt, loads of atmosphere :thumb:


----------



## Tips




----------



## ITHAQVA

Tips said:


>


:thumb::thumb:


----------



## james_death

First for Suspense and second for action


----------



## DampDog

james_death said:


> First for Suspense and second for action


Same here, Alien, cracking edge of your seat suspense. Aliens, full on fast paced action. The remainder just money grabbing sequels that just deminished the original.

However "Promethius" is getting some cracking reviews.


----------



## Lump

Absolute garbage !! Im a big Aliens fan and this has opened a massive can of worms.

They couldn't even get the planet name right. Just so inconsistent with the story. I think they tried to put way to much into it and have wrecked it im afraid


----------



## eddie bullit

Why have they wrecked it?Is this because the planet wasn't LV426? Scott did say it wasn't a direct prequel. It will be one of many planets that could come to light in future films I reckon. The Alien franchise is like gold dust. You don't think they will do one or two films do you? They'll bleed it dry.
The end of Prometheus lends itself to at least 3 directions. Lets just hope it doesn'y end up like LOST.
Edd


----------



## Lump

eddie bullit said:


> Scott did say it wasn't a direct prequel. It will be one of many planets that could come to light in future films I reckon. The Alien franchise is like gold dust. You don't think they will do one or two films do you? They'll bleed it dry.
> The end of Prometheus lends itself to at least 3 directions. Lets just hope it doesn'y end up like LOST.
> Edd


What pissed me off was they could have tied it up and left it open. But just silly things will **** off the fans. Would it have hurt to get the name of the planet right, or get the engineer to get back to his seat before queenie popped out. Or 
Elizabeth Shaw gave birth to a standard face huger. Those things would have made the film far better IMHO. Im just left feeling very robbed out of a good film :wall:


----------



## eddie bullit

I understand what you mean..but it's not a prequel. Its a prequel of their history not directley with LV 426, Ripley etc.. This was on a different planet..maybe LV 426 was just a crash site of a space jockey who tried to head for home then had the chest buster and crashed.
I really enjoyed it TBH and like the way the creature evolved.
Edd


----------



## jedigav

I saw it last Sunday in 3D & I loved it. You could tell it was a Ridley Scott Alien film, it had the same tension as Alien. Michael Fassbender was really good as David & the cast were good in general. After the last AVP I don't see how anyone could say this was rubbish. It was subtle,thought provoking & genuinely entertaining. If I'm honest though, I can't wait for the Blade Runner sequel Ridley is working on. That should be incredible.


----------



## eddie bullit

^^^Agreed..I saw it in 3d and I think I may go to see it again in 2d. The scene in the operation chamber was a little tense to say the least


----------



## silverback

i was working friday night (as usual) but a few of te lads went to see it and said it was absolute ****e.two of them are big alien fans and the other two are just so-so absolute alien films.


----------



## james_death

*Be Warned Spoiler Below..if you have not seen Prometheus...​*
Bit cliched, but still darn good movie.
Mr Scott states in interviews its set for sequels.

The fact he pursued the big question of the space jockey.

The clarification that the space jockey is not a inhuman figure, that its more chariots of the gods.

The fact they developed a bio weapon that due to our and there DNA been exactly the same its lethal to them also.

The approach to the planet and instantly noting its not LV426 on the bottom right of the screen.

The mural and sculpture showing they know what happens when it infects them, as im sure there will have been live tests on there own species or even taken some from earth to test on.

The fact you have one of them giving themselves willingly over to the infection, could they have felt abhorrence to what there government had planed so took the liquid knowing full well what would happen in the hope that the thing created could stop there plan?

Rounded off a lot of questions and opened lots more, that makes for a great film that even after it makes you think and question other possibilities.

As stated some of the delivery was not great for me and didnt fully gel, still a darn good movie.

What needs to be remembered is this is not an Alien Story as Such..
Even a year before release it was stated that the ship would not even be seen until the last eight minutes.
Its an old school story telling not a HR Giger's Alien cash in.
Its a Story not simply an Alien Flick.


----------



## Ric

The only part of the film i didst understand was that in the Alien films the Engineer was still in the navigation "seat" and at the end of Prometheus he got owned by a early facehugger, so obviously wasnt in the seat to be found..

Watched it in 2d also as i cant stand 3d juddery ****e.


----------



## james_death

carbonangel said:


> The only part of the film i didst understand was that in the Alien films the Engineer was still in the navigation "seat" and at the end of Prometheus he got owned by a early facehugger, so obviously wasnt in the seat to be found..
> 
> Watched it in 2d also as i cant stand 3d juddery ****e.


Its not the Pilot from the Alien's movies.

Totally different planet, the humans designated as LV 424 or 425 i think.

So not far or possibly not far from lv426.

This planet was more an out post space station a bio weapon development station.

The planet could well have been simply left, been designated a quarantined plaque planet due to the out break that occurred.

The Alien movie lv426 could have been one ship trying to continue the mission or simply escape. Then crashing on LV426.

Could have been compromised by sympathisers to the human cause, the pilot escaped the installation but obviously had been infected, could have been an investigating ship to the disaster and distress signal they had transmitted.

The Eggs in Alien were just that egg's they were not the bio weapons held in metal cylinders as in Prometheus..


----------



## Ric

New spoiler warning



james_death said:


> Its not the Pilot from the Alien's movies.
> 
> Totally different planet, the humans designated as LV 424 or 425 i think.
> 
> So not far or possibly not far from lv426.
> 
> This planet was more an out post space station a bio weapon development station.
> 
> The planet could well have been simply left, been designated a quarantined plaque planet due to the out break that occurred.
> 
> The Alien movie lv426 could have been one ship trying to continue the mission or simply escape. Then crashing on LV426.
> 
> Could have been compromised by sympathisers to the human cause, the pilot escaped the installation but obviously had been infected, could have been an investigating ship to the disaster and distress signal they had transmitted.
> 
> The Eggs in Alien were just that egg's they were not the bio weapons held in metal cylinders as in Prometheus..


I noticed the different planet name however i thought it was just different as they wanted it to not seem like a prequel,

The crashed ship and the fact that the alien's were the engineers creation and exploded out of his chest at the end puts a pretty convincing state that the planet is the same.

Not to mention the alien at the end was a queen.. so that would explain all the eggs laying ready for the first alien.


----------



## james_death

Nope you have to remember that the same corporation Weyland sent both ships they will not change a planets name or designated number. Once found and named it sticks.

This one been Moon LV223... so so not the same planet as Alein Movie LV426.

The Planet LV426 had to be terraformed for the colonists in aliens, wayland corp would have scanned all the planet the structures of the engineers would have been spotted.

The other ships would have been spotted.

This only takes place 30 Years Before Alien... a feature i do like is that Alien Looks even better for this later movie for Prometheus is a no expense spared cutting edge science vessel ... where as the Mining Vessel Nostromo Does not need touch screens etc and looks more the part with its black monitors and green text....:lol:

The Alien Movie ship is on a promontory.

By sequential naming they could be light years apart total separate star systems and the ship in Alien is Thousands of years old, not the same as prometheus as that would have been crashed for only 30 years.

Just spotted this on IMDb...

*Does this take place on LV-426, the planet from Alien and Aliens?

No it does not. it takes place on LV-223 which is a similar moon planet but has better conditions for sustaining life than LV-426 did before it was terra-formed. It could be said that LV-426 is in the same planetary rotation as LV-223. If one looks at the computer screens aboard the Nostromo in Alien when they are trying to figure out where they are, the name "Zeta II Reticuli" appears and the Nostromo also passes by a ringed planet during the opening credits of the film. During Holloway and Shaw's presentation in this film, their 3D imaging shows the ringed planet with "Zeta II Reticuli" on the screen as well.*

Another about the opening Scene Engineer...

*Why did the humanoid die at the beginning of the movie?

It can be assumed that the Humanoid or "Space Jockey" at the beginning of the movie was standing on Earth, and the liquid that he drank was probably the same matter that David discovers (when he says "big things have small beginnings"). Supposedly this liquid dematerialises the Space Jockey's DNA which eventually combined with Earth's water gives rise to all living beings on earth, including humans. Why the Space Jockeys couldn't have extracted DNA from stem cells or even just manufactured it, remains a mystery. One theory is that that along with the mythology behind the movie title, the space jockey standing on Earth stole the technology from the biological weapons seen on LV-223, to create new life instead of destruction. This lone dissident having no means to add the space jockey/human genome to the liquid compound had to make do with what he had; his own body. Concept art of the film showed an extended opening scene involving two Space Jockeys. An elder SJ gives a younger looking SJ the cup of black liquid in a ritualistic manner. So the opening scene is part of a ritual to begin the creation of organic life on any given planet. The scene is rumored to have been shot so it may end up on the home release as behind the scenes or deleted footage.
*

*Heck so glad i just found this page i may as well link the whole page...
*

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1446714/faq#.2.1.12


----------



## Xploit

Mixed feelings regarding this, saw it at IMAX in 3D lastnight and was pointless in 3D IMO!

Enjoyed the story and, scenes and cast although not the British casts ropey American accents. 

Came out with too many questions though and I love how films intertwine and create a grand mix but this was a step too far for me personally. If a sequal answers some of the questions then great but at the moment I won't be in a hurry to watch it again.

My biggest gripe is why make up Guy Pierce to look like David Attenborough, it looked rubbish!


----------

